# Guess what finally happened!!!



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

There was a little shake up in what breeds I ended up with, but I am pretty happy. I'll try to post better photos tomorrow. YAY!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Were you ready for them? And have you stopped looking at them long enough to do anything else?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL I agree. Stop gawking and do something!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Nope, and barely lol. We had to move the location of the coop, DH ran into a problem with lots of rocks and tree roots. He decided to build it at the end of our driveway, it has a slight slope which will be good for drainage, plus doing it that way we can always move it later. He has a full weekend (took some vacation days to) but it should be ready in a couple of days. Right now they are doing fine in our dog's old crate. All of them are 5 weeks old except one which is 8 weeks old. So I have, as follows:

a Barred Rock - Pansy
Buff Orpington - Buttercup
Golden Comet - Cinnamon
Rhode Island red - Rosie
2 Mutt EE's - Rainbow and Skittles
1 cream legbar/swedish flower hen mixed ee - Esther the easter egger
and 1 Crested cream legbar. - Duchess

I had reserved with one breeder a golden laced wyandotte, but the chick wasn't doing well, so That is how I ended up with the older EE. So far Esther is laying down the law and ruling the roost. I am having so much fun with them!!!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> LOL I agree. Stop gawking and do something!


But it is so hard!!! They are so much fun to watch!!!!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

8, your enthusiasm is refreshing and exciting! I can't wait to get down and interact with my girls again. Congrats!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

zamora said:


> 8, your enthusiasm is refreshing and exciting! I can't wait to get down and interact with my girls again. Congrats!


I know you miss them! Hope your recovery is going smoothly! I spent the better part of the day with them. We moved the crate to a shady spot and pulled out the tray so they could get at the grass and bugs. Trying to get them familiar with our dog and vice versa. So far so good  I tried to get better photos but they won't sit still long enough.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I think the gets everybody in there.


----------

